# Man calls me and my 5month puppy a racist...



## chloedog (Jul 1, 2017)

*I posted this on /r/dogs but realized I probably should have posted it here since the folks here will understand me a bit better!*


Hey everyone! I was sitting on a park bench with my 5 month old german shepherd baby as we were resting from our walk.

She usually doesn't pay attention to the people walking by unless they are trying to approach us.

A few minutes ago, some older black man stopped walking to stare at me and my dog through his sunglasses. My dog started barking at him like crazy.

Immediately, I tried to get her attention and she eventually calmed down. When she did, the man still standing there says, "Your dog wasn't barking at anyone 'till now. She only bark at black people. Your dog's a racist."

I got a little upset by that comment but I recomposed myself from my dog to the man and simply told him, "Nah, she barks at everyone. We'll leave soon."

And my dog started barking at him again when I told him that and older man says, "You better keep that dog shut or else someone gonna put a bullet through her head."

Anyways I said some mean things that I can't remember and he starts calling me a racist and to go back to whatever country I came from (I'm french canadian so I have a very deep deep accent), as I left the area.

***

I got so upset by that comment that I just walked home even though our walk wasn't over. My day was just ruined.

Some things about my dog, we go to dog training every week. My trainer (who I see specifically because of his expertise with GSD's) says that her breed is extremely prone to barking at people so it will take a while for her to be confident enough to handle these situations without barking. 

My dog was being a jerk, yes I know, but that doesn't mean I'm going to lock her in my home all day and be embarrassed to take her outside.

Maybe I'm just not use to the big city or the fact that I've never had people be so mean to me in my life. But I was wondering how would you guys handle my situation? How do I reply to people who have no idea how dogs are? Do you guys just ignore it and go on with your life? What are some experiences do you have when people threaten to kill your dog? I am a first time dog owner so I'm not sure if its possible for my dog to be racist or not according to what he said, is it true?

Thanks for reading,

Chloe


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

He was eyeballing. Nothing to do with color. Don't let it get to you. Ive found the loudest claimers if racism are the most racist.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

A guy is standing there staring at you...your dog found it suspicious and barked. Sounds to me like the guy shouldn't stop and stare at people...he does that to the wrong person it might not end well for him.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

From the sounds of things ... it sounds like your dog was right and there was something off with that guy??? For his own basically, uh questionable reasons ... that guy broke the pattern of everybody else. 

He might have kept his distance but he clearly was not a "Friendly Stranger." And threatening other people's dog's??? Is seriously bad form! I've had many, many justifiable reasons to threaten people's done's, loose dog encounter's. And pretty much all owners present encounter's get off with a "train your dog!" Now that I use a walking stick I can shorten that to "No Problem." 

Sorry that happened I can't imagine what that feels like.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Staring at a dog is pretty aggressive and the pup knew that and was put on the defensive. Nothing to do with race.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

OMYGOSH, a racist dog... What's next... People.. I tell ya, some just have to find a reason to be mad, feel bad etc...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've also come to the conclusion that those that bring up racism are the the racist. It's not worth the argument with all the crazies in this world. The dog reacting to what he did. It didn't matter if he was black, white, green or purple. It was because who he is, not the color of his skin.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

You stand and stare at a GSD and odds are it's going to bark at you. Next time calmly tell them that if the person didn't stop and just stare at the dog your dog wouldn't bark at them.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

LMAO. While in Georgia this past week me and my yr old pup Apollo were sitting outside in a chair waiting for my family to do their thing inside of the visitors center of a popular tourist attraction in the mountains. I was talking to a lady who was also waiting with her beagle and other pup. Apollo was laying at my feet when this weird kid probably 14-15 yr old jumped off the stairs, stops, freezes, stares at Apollo and yells its a doberman. " he's a German Shepherd". Well anyway as soon he said that Apollo jumps up and lights up on the kid who was just standing there staring at him. The kids family freaks out and starts saying something about mean dogs. I just smiled and told Apollo down. They left. And everyone else there was like "what did they expect your dog to do". Point of that story was that people can be as ignorant as they want but most people are not that ignorant. 
Don't worry if your dog barks occasionally. It'll help keep the dumb ones away.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been called worse. Shake it off, enjoy your pup.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Just respond in French. Chances are he won't understand and leave frustrated (unless of course you are still located in Quebec somewhere).


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

chloedog said:


> *I posted this on /r/dogs but realized I probably should have posted it here since the folks here will understand me a bit better!*
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I was sitting on a park bench with my 5 month old german shepherd baby as we were resting from our walk.
> ...


I totally understand your dilemma. Im from the great state of Alabama and Im a white male so I have been branded a racist since I drew my first breath. 

But I learned to whistle dixie soon thereafter.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Shooter said:


> I totally understand your dilemma. I'm from the great state of Alabama and I'm a white male so I have been branded a racist since I drew my first breath.
> 
> But I learned to whistle dixie soon thereafter.


LOL ... well if it you makes you feel better, I'm a Black Man from the South and I don't think that way. 

Ignorance and stupidity is found in all colors ... just the way it is.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ... well if it you makes you feel better, I'm a Black Man from the South and I don't think that way.
> 
> Ignorance and stupidity is found in all colors ... just the way it is.


Yeah, 2 of my adopted adult children are both ahemm "idiots" one is very dark skinned and the other cant get any whiter. Stupidity is no respector of skin color.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

NancyJ said:


> Staring at a dog is pretty aggressive and the pup knew that and was put on the defensive. Nothing to do with race.


Aww OK ... I've seen that! But it was a friendly stranger! 

In one of our caused by circumstances, small crowd encounters, I was trapped. A veteran stopped us and asked about Rocky. Rocky happened to be in his wheelchair, that day so lot's of questions and answers about Wobblers and No he is not a Wolf answers. He was off leash and doing fine mostly standing back from the crowd.

The veteran had stopped up and that was the second time I had seen he actually approach anyone willing to seek affection??? Rocky luv'd the guy ... you'd have sworn Rocky was his dog??? 

But one woman got down in his face and she was staring hard at him! I was answering questions but keeping an eye on him and started to see something change in his face??? As I was preparing to intervene ... she broke eye contact and he was fine with her. 

Letting that much happen ... was pretty poor form on my part. Most likely only "Rocky's" training kept her from getting hurt??? But Rocky understood ... I don't bite the crap out of people ... but what's the deal here?? So he's thinking and I'm watching with a high degree of concern! 

But the hard eye contact ... I just never experienced it during Rocky's rehab period because no was allowed uh any access to him, and they had to peer past me to even see him, if I stopped to talk. (I just flat blocked line of site access to him) ... he was good with that. 

Slam went over the eye contact contact and down, thing in another fairly recently ... it was pretty interesting. A dog in a Hardware store and there was an issue. I'll try and find it.


----------



## snakeybird (Dec 9, 2016)

The guy probably felt threatened by the dog; to be fair, dogs have been used to oppress the African American community, and that may have had something to do with his comments. It may very well not have actually had much at all to do with the OP and her dog, specifically.

On the flip side, I have actually heard reports of "racist" dogs; for example, a liberal friend of mine adopted an ankle biter from Chicago and was horrified to realize the dog barked at people with dark skin. My guess is either the former owners were afraid, and the dog picked up on it, or someone was mean to the dog who happened to be blessed with melanin. I don't think most of us would argue that dogs can certainly be "sexist," generally as a result of mistreatment. I guess dogs could learn to be "racist" too, but like most things, that can be unlearned. I wish humans could unlearn such things as thoroughly as dogs can!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

In the 50's and 60's? So were firehoses. I doubt the guy is staring down hydrants and accusing firefighters of being racist. I mean it's not like today people are running around oppressing them with their racist dogs. There's no need to try and be polite and make excuses for the guy. He was an idiot. As others have said he acted suspicious and the dog behaved as he should. 

In fact the guy sounds like he was trying to be a bully. Who stops and stares someone down for sitting on the bench with their dog?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

snakeybird said:


> The guy probably felt threatened by the dog; to be fair, dogs have been used to oppress the African American community, and that may have had something to do with his comments. It may very well not have actually had much at all to do with the OP and her dog, specifically.
> 
> On the flip side, I have actually heard reports of "racist" dogs; for example, a liberal friend of mine adopted an ankle biter from Chicago and was horrified to realize the dog barked at people with dark skin. My guess is either the former owners were afraid, and the dog picked up on it, or someone was mean to the dog who happened to be blessed with melanin. I don't think most of us would argue that dogs can certainly be "sexist," generally as a result of mistreatment. I guess dogs could learn to be "racist" too, but like most things, that can be unlearned. I wish humans could unlearn such things as thoroughly as dogs can!


I don't buy he felt threatened. A normal person is not going to stare down a dog if they feel threatened. He could have completely avoided the situation by turning around or to keep walking. 

How do dogs oppress the African American Community? There are plenty African Americans that own dogs. It's also known that the same community don't use dogs for good things, especially in Chicago. If you want a dog, drive through the city, you are sure find multiple strays. Last week a pig was wandering and brought into Animal Control. If anything it's the other way around and the dogs are oppressed, well in the wonderful City of Chicago anyway.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

snakeybird said:


> The guy probably felt threatened by the dog; to be fair, dogs have been used to oppress the African American community, and that may have had something to do with his comments. It may very well not have actually had much at all to do with the OP and her dog, specifically.
> 
> On the flip side, I have actually heard reports of "racist" dogs; for example, a liberal friend of mine adopted an ankle biter from Chicago and was horrified to realize the dog barked at people with dark skin. My guess is either the former owners were afraid, and the dog picked up on it, or someone was mean to the dog who happened to be blessed with melanin. I don't think most of us would argue that dogs can certainly be "sexist," generally as a result of mistreatment. I guess dogs could learn to be "racist" too, but like most things, that can be unlearned. I wish humans could unlearn such things as thoroughly as dogs can!


I suppose the guy could have been threatened by the dog. Plenty of people are scared of dogs. But when he stops and stares the dog down then threatens the dog. Well that is when it goes from a fear of dogs to the guy being an *******. To think that a dog is racist or even the OP for that matter simply because the dog acted out in what seems to be an appropriate manner is complete lunacy. 
I have no idea what all the OP said to this guy. But, I am sure it was a lot nicer than I would have been. 
And no dogs can't be racist. That would involve a thought process that is out of their capabilities. Melanin or not this guy would scream victim.


----------



## snakeybird (Dec 9, 2016)

In terms if dogs being used against the African American community, that's in the history books, from tracking escaped slaves, to the civil rights movement, to contemporary practices (I wonder how the history books will look back on us in 50 years). Cultural memory lasts for generations. I have encountered anti canine feelings plenty among my African American acquaintances, peers and colleagues, especially those of my parents and grandparents generation, but of course lots of African Americans also love and own dogs.

I agree, people and who aren't jerks, or trying to be intentionally threatening, won't stare down a dog . If they know better. In my experience trying to do so is pretty instinctive for people, because that's how we behave with each other. So I guess I do think a lot of normal, uninformed people will try this if they feel challenged. It doesn't translate to interactions with dogs very well. 

Of course dogs can't be racist as humans are; that's why I put the words in quote marks. But their behavior can be influenced and molded in such a way that they appear "racist." I am in no way suggesting that is what happened in this case, but I can see how the guy could think that's what happened.

I agree, the guy was in general being a jerk, at least by my standards. In fact, it sounds like he was being a complete creep, now that I re read the post. I am sorry that the OP and the OP's dog had such a negative experience in the US.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it also effects how many are raised - if your parents or even grandparents had dogs used on them, that fear is passed down to their children. Just like anyone else with a fear of dogs will pass it on to their children. The stories just happen to be a bit more traumatic for a child.

Most dogs that are "racist' were either never socialized to a wide variety of people and various skin tones or were raised by someone who had issues with people of other races. The dog simply picks up on the owner's unease and mistrust and follows their lead.

I would have simply told the guy that he barked because you were staring at him and he's only a baby.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A friend had an interesting observation. It had to do with the greater contrast between the skin and white of the eyes in darker skinned people. For a dog used to it, well, they are used to it but it could amplify any eye contact and be startling to a dog for whom that is not the norm.

I do know from plenty of SAR seminars that border collies with their blue eyes tend to be the dog "most likely to be jumped by a GSD" but that could also be because that breed does tend to stare. 

The only person I ever saw Beau go off on was a drunk guy reeking of cigarettes and alcohol who decided he would reach into the back of my truck to pet him. Fortunately Beau was crated.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

thegooseman90 said:


> In the 50's and 60's? So were firehoses. I doubt the guy is staring down hydrants and accusing firefighters of being racist.


I dunno, Gooseman, he well may .... >

Human beings run the gamut, from the totally clueless, to the terminally stupid, to the outright dangerous. No one group holds the corner on stupidity; things might be easier if one group did, but they don't. OP, sorry that you had a uncomfortable experience, but, fortunately, nothing really bad happened. 

The larger reality is that if you're out in public, especially a populated area, you're likely to encounter strange/stupid/threatening people. Not a lot, but it happens. If you're also walking a breed that comes with unfortunate cultural associations (see above), not all of your encounters will be positive. I think it's best to be prepared for that eventuality (at least emotionally), so that you can "flip the script" and feel less of a victim. For me, that means being proactive in protecting yourself and your dog. 

I live in a large city and have had multiple "odd" interactions over the years. Last year, I adopted a beautiful, but highly reactive pup, so a lot of what you've described resonates --- though for different reasons. Here's I'd do and have done in similar situations. If I'm sitting and a strangely behaving person walks up, I immediately stand and put some distance between us. If I've got a dog with me, I put myself between the dog and the person, and say, "My dog *bites*. So, don't stare or talk to her. Just keep moving along and you'll be fine. Thanks." If anyone objects (so far, only one "impaired" person has), I simply say. "Yup, it's a problem and we're working on it. Right now, I'm trying to keep you safe. Thanks again." 

I don't smile when I'm saying any of this. 

Works well for us. YMMV.

Aly


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

thegooseman90 said:


> In fact the guy sounds like he was trying to be a bully. Who stops and stares someone down for sitting on the bench with their dog?


Well ... that guy. >


----------



## chloedog (Jul 1, 2017)

Ah thank you for your kind words. I'm not native in USA, so I don't get the walking stick joke... But thanks anyway!!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> thegooseman90 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact the guy sounds like he was trying to be a bully. Who stops and stares someone down for sitting on the bench with their dog?
> ...


 Lol chip has the right answers to the tough questions. Suppose I should've worded it differently and said who in their right mind would do that. My big point is the guy is a bully. Not someone suffering from oppression at the hands of the op and his dog. How do you think that would've went over with you and rocky?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

thegooseman90 said:


> Lol chip has the right answers to the tough questions. Suppose I should've worded it differently and said who in their right mind would do that. My big point is the guy is a bully. Not someone suffering from oppression at the hands of the op and his dog. How do you think that would've went over with you and rocky?


LOL ... aww naw had you left it with the firehose and firemen thing ... I had nothing ... but you left an opening with the "who does that??" I had no choice but to point out the obvious. 

As the saying goes ... "A Bridge To Far." As for me and Rocky ... that's a fair question But ... another post it's complicated???


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

chloedog said:


> Ah thank you for your kind words. I'm not native in USA, so I don't get the walking stick joke... But thanks anyway!!


Naw you it's not that you don't get it. It's a Chip colloquialism, learned in the school of hard knocks ... I'm a graduate study. It's a Chip colloquialism and I learned the value of well not following my own advice. :
So if you want to "get" the "Stick Thing" ... off you go.:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/687457-argggg-dog-attack.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...513-argggg-dog-attack-yet-again-but-time.html

Lessons learned in the "School of Hard Knocks" and a freaking WL GSD of all things, only dog to successfully get by me! Life is full of irony. I met her later ... after I chilled the heck out, she was a nice dog!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

NancyJ said:


> A friend had an interesting observation. It had to do with the greater contrast between the skin and white of the eyes in darker skinned people. For a dog used to it, well, they are used to it but it could amplify any eye contact and be startling to a dog for whom that is not the norm.
> 
> I do know from plenty of SAR seminars that border collies with their blue eyes tend to be the dog "most likely to be jumped by a GSD" but that could also be because that breed does tend to stare.
> 
> The only person I ever saw Beau go off on was a drunk guy reeking of cigarettes and alcohol who decided he would reach into the back of my truck to pet him. Fortunately Beau was crated.


Border collies do tend to stare, my friend has one theory for dogs with blue eyes. She's noticed people tend to look at their eyes a lot since the eyes are pretty and people like to link at pretty things. So the dogs get used to staring at people or other things in the eyes. They tend to be very used to maintaining eye contact because people tend to do it so often. 

I really do think it is also true that the contrast creates a very intense look.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Kazel said:


> Border collies do tend to stare, my friend has one theory for dogs with blue eyes. She's noticed people tend to look at their eyes a lot since the eyes are pretty and people like to link at pretty things. So the dogs get used to staring at people or other things in the eyes. They tend to be very used to maintaining eye contact because people tend to do it so often.
> 
> I really do think it is also true that the contrast creates a very intense look.


Well the other thing is the stare is the first part of the predatory chain and a large part of how THEY relate to stock. I think all herding dog instinct is based on a part of the predation sequence but herding dogs don't generally have the kill part.

Stare - point - chase - catch - kill 

I had one who would stare and point (GSD) and she did have the kill part. I had to fix that problem with an ecollar (low stim) timed at the stare. No level of correction would impact her once she had started the chase sequence. Not even a full shock on a cattle fence. Fascinating stuff

What Does it Mean When a Border Collie Gives Eye? - Daily Dog Discoveries


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Nancy, first thing I tell anyone with a reactive dog is to interrupt the behaviour as soon as the stare begins...no, if possible, as soon as the dog even begins THINKING of staring!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

NancyJ said:


> Well the other thing is the stare is the first part of the predatory chain and a large part of how THEY relate to stock. I think all herding dog instinct is based on a part of the predation sequence but herding dogs don't generally have the kill part.
> 
> Stare - point - chase - catch - kill
> 
> ...


Oh yes I definitely know about the prey sequence I think it so interesting! And I guess I'm more around Aussies with blue eyes than border collies so with them so I was more talking about the 'stare it down' that the meeting the eye contact because of blue eyes. I also think it isn't just blue eyes but light eyes on dark eyes also contrast a lot. Like the very dark german shepherds with light eyes have an extremely intense look to them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Kazel said:


> . Like the very dark german shepherds with light eyes have an extremely intense look to them.


and that is why our breed standard calls for DARK eyes. Light eyes are "predator eyes" and dogs with lighter eyes use the stare down the sheep and then move them style of herding. GSDs were to be a moving fence and when they are moving the sheep they have a very different style.

That's why I could never live with a border. Those eyes and that stare creep me out. Drive me insane if I had to live with one.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

chloedog said:


> And my dog started barking at him again when I told him that and older man says, "You better keep that dog shut or else someone gonna put a bullet through her head."


haven't read the responses, but if this guy was being confrontational because a puppy was barking, then threatened to put a bullet in your puppy's head = you have every right to call the cops and file a police report. This should be your Plan of Action if a second encounter like this occurs. 

If he doesn't like the cops getting involved just tell him "play stupid games, win stupid prizes".


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I don't think it serves a useful purpose to describe this interaction as worse than it actually seems to have been. The man _didn't _threaten to put a bullet in her puppy's head. Per OP's description (and as quoted above), the man asserted that "someone" would put a bullet in the puppy's head if she didn't keep it quiet. 

It's understandable that some people, women especially, might find his behavior "threatening," but _he_ didn't actually "threaten" the OP or the puppy. I think the distinction is important for a host of reasons, not the least of which is legal. Calling the police is/was certainly an option and one that I might do myself, depending on the circumstances. But my call would be based on the _totality _of his bizarre/inappropriate/crazy behavior and not on something that he didn't do. 

OTOH, I'm a strong proponent of people (women particularly) behaving proactively in situations like this (viz., stand up, don't smile, don't look away, and put distance between yourself and the oddball). I also don't wonder about or internalize the crazy utterances of someone behaving in a bizarre fashion. Do I care that some "random" person thinks my GSD is racist? Or, even dangerous?

No, I do not. 

And I am not gonna discuss/debate the issue with him. Either the "random" person moves on, at my pointed suggestion (see my previous post) or I do. 

YMMV.

Aly


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Aly - I'm not a lawyer or police officer but what was said was clearly meant to intimidate the OP. By merely saying "someone" before describing how your dog is going to be killed gets you a free pass, well whatever.. I'd still call the cops and let them sort it out. I think most LEO's would suggest calling if you felt threatened which is completely reasonable based on what I read. Someone acting that way and saying things like that needs to get documented in case they continue harassing the OP or escalate things.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

stepkau said:


> Aly - I'm not a lawyer or police officer but what was said was clearly meant to intimidate the OP. By merely saying "someone" before describing how your dog is going to be killed gets you a free pass, well whatever.. I'd still call the cops and let them sort it out. I think most LEO's would suggest calling if you felt threatened which is completely reasonable based on what I read. Someone acting that way and saying things like that needs to get documented in case they continue harassing the OP or escalate things.


Unfortunately, saying "someone" before that statement does actually make it a non-threat. I know from personal experience with someone who made several threatening statements that weren't considered threats because she phrased them like "Someone could..." "Wouldn't it be a shame if..." "How terrible would it be if..."


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

cheffjapman said:


> Unfortunately, saying "someone" before that statement does actually make it a non-threat. I know from personal experience with someone who made several threatening statements that weren't considered threats because she phrased them like "Someone could..." "Wouldn't it be a shame if..." "How terrible would it be if..."


Wow, what a world we live in today. IMO, still call the cops and file a report if it happens again.. Just say you felt threatened and you'd feel better if the police were there to sort it out. A) it puts the man on notice that you will not tolerate his behavior and B) it starts documenting his behavior. If he is doing this to you he is probably doing this to others. Once day someone may need a restraining order against this guy and having a documented history of harassment complaints will help you or someone else get that restraining order.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes, definitely make a report. Give as much identifying information as you can, and give as many unbiased details as you can. Then ask for a copy of the report. Even though what he did is not technically a crime, being proactive and creating a paper trail is not going to hurt.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

@stepkau, I don't disagree with your recommendation that LE be called; I might do that myself. Frankly, I think that whenever one is in doubt or feeling unsafe, calling LE is the best option. But, in the present scenario, I'd do it based on _all _of this guy's bizarre/crazy/intimidating behavior. 

Here're the issues for me: First,_ the fact that *I* might feel threatened by a stranger's behavior doesn't mean that s/he actually threatened me_. Should I pay attention to those feelings? Absolutely! Act on them, well, it depends on what I propose to do and what the person actually did. Second, since it's unclear what his intentions were, I'd prefer to stay focused on his behavior. We arrive at the same place (e.g., calling LE), but without risking exaggeration. 

Third, it's not uncommon to hear people (who wouldn't dream of doing it themselves, I _believe_) say, "If s/he keeps doing that, someone might shoot her/him...." or (per my NJ acquaintance), "S/he needs to be dead..." Now, I'll admit to being shocked the first time I heard those expressions and I don't use them myself, but I also understand that they are less a statement of _personal intent_ than they are a comment on what, to the speaker, is something unacceptable. Do I give someone an automatic pass because they said that? Maybe, depends on the circumstances. More to the point, I am not advocating an automatic pass to anyone based on what was described. This guy was bizarre and inappropriate from the outset, and_ all of that_ is what I'd base my actions on --- including a call for LE. 

FWIW and OT, while I enjoyed several posters' tips on timing interventions with reactive dogs (very helpful, thanks!), I don't think that the OP's puppy was reactive _per se_. Not based on this interaction, at least. A stranger in shades behaved in a challenging/intimidating manner to which the puppy responded. I say give that puppy a treat, time to grow up, and then focus on teaching him the difference between alerting on someone and barking at them. To me, it sounds like he's going to be a great dog. 

Aly


----------



## Beachlover (Jul 2, 2017)

I totally agree with the other posters here. If that had been me with my GSD....I would have laughed it off and went about my walk like nothing happened. Don't let people like that get to you and ruin your time with your pup and your day! ?


----------

